# blank sweatshorts near LA???



## nickgfoo (Feb 16, 2015)

im looking for blank sweat shorts for wholesale near or in the LA Area. or even a website. any help is truly appreciated , thank you


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Give Pagoda T-Shirts a call and ask for David, let him know Garrett sent you. They usually have what you are looking for and are a true wholesaler. (213) 748-0505


----------



## nickgfoo (Feb 16, 2015)

Where are they located at?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Fashion District in LA


----------



## nickgfoo (Feb 16, 2015)

Fashoo, thanks


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

a4 sportswear


----------

